# Solved: Network printer install problem



## manish15 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi All,

New to this forum and im stumped with my network printer.

Basically, I have a HP Laserjet 4000N hooked up to my Belkin 54G Plus Wireless Router. I connected the printer to the router and installed it as a network printer using the HP Install Network Printer Wizard. Everything worked fine for months.

Last week I purchased Sunrocket VOIP phone. I connected the Gizmo to the router and the phone works fine. But all of a sudden, my Network printer did not work anymore. I messed around with some of the printer settings, but probably made it worse.

When I try to reinstall the printer using the HP Install Network Printer Wizard, it says that it is unable to install at this time. So i tried turning the printer and router off and turning them on again. I tried turning off the firewalls. no luck. when I try to ping my printer it times out. Anybody have any clues? thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does the printer get its IP address dynamically or does it have a static one? What is its IP address now?

Does the Gizmo get its IP address dynamically or does it have a static one? What is its IP address now?


----------



## manish15 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi TerryNet, 
The printers IP address is 169.254.192.192
The Gizmo phone adapters local IP address is 192.168.0.1, there is also an internet IP address, although not sure if that is needed. 
Not sure how to check if the IP addresses are static or dynamic. although when i look in my belkin wireless router settings, it says dynamic. does that mean that these would be dynamic also, or is it independent.. I'm obviously not that great with this stuff. thanks for the help.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

TerryNet probably won't be back until tommorwo. Until then,

The problem is with the IP address of your printer. It needs to be changed to the same subnet as that of your router and the phone. Something like 192.168.0.2 

You will need to connect the printer directly to the computer and get into the property of the printer, then set the IP address of the printer. If still having problem, uninstall the drive and reinstall, and then try to set the IP address.

First thing to do is to get into your router and make sure the IP address that you are assigning to the printer is not used for anything else (not sure what other stuff connects to router). Also, make sure DHCP in the router is turned on. After assigning the address to the printe, turn printer off, connect to router. Turn the printer back on. Hopefully it will work this time, if not, I am sure TerryNet will make it work for your.


----------



## manish15 (Jun 1, 2007)

hey thanks for the info. i will try that, but unfortunately its gonna take me some time. the reason i have the printer networked in the first place is because i dont have the proper cable to connect it directly to the computer and i was too cheap at the time to buy one. haha. thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

169.254.x.y means that the printer tried to get a dynamic IP configuration but did not get one. For you to know this IP address you must have a way to view and change settings on the printer, so you shouldn't have to connect it to a computer if it is necessary to change anything.

The Gizmo address of 192.168.0.1 makes me think that it is a router with that LAN address.

So, what's going on here? You have a router Belkin router whose WAN port is connected to a broadband modem; connected to its LAN ports are the printer, the Gizmo and at least one computer. Correct?

Please post an ipconfig /all for the computer.


----------



## manish15 (Jun 1, 2007)

TerryNet, You are exactly right on the setup. And I can go through the Menu on the Printer itself and there is a function that displays the IP settings and all. I'm sure I could change it through there. 

C:\Documents and Settings\Manish>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-fsyly0jtwn
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-D1-87-24
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 03, 2007 10:34:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Manish>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I absolutely have no idea why the printer is getting an APIPA (169.254.x.y). Unless maybe there is a problem with the cable or the router's LAN port. It should be getting 192.168.2.x. Check the cable and LAN port; then turn off/unplug computer, printer and router. Plug router in first, then printer, then computer. See if you get a good address on the printer.


----------



## manish15 (Jun 1, 2007)

Got it to work. Basically, I went in to the printer and changed the IP address to 192.168.0.3. So i tried to get it to work like that a bunch of times, but no dice. Then I realized I had to use the HP Install Network Printer program. So, just in case, I changed the ethernet cable and used the th HP software and bingo, it worked. Thanks for your help TerryNet and invalidusername. You guys are geniuses. I am so glad I found this site.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... and changed the IP address to 192.168.0.3."

The 0 should have been 2!

Glad you got it working. I have found it more convenient to assign a static IP address to my network printer (actually an all-in-one); if you decide to go this route it needs to be in the same subnet used by the router but outside the Dhcp server's address range. I also have a Belkin router; it assigns IP addresses 2 through 100; I use 192.168.2.200 for my printer.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

manish15 said:


> TerryNet You are geniuses. I am so glad I found this site.


I 2nd that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I assign static addresses to all my NAS disks, and networked printers. Makes them easier for me to find.


----------



## manish15 (Jun 1, 2007)

How do you know if you have assigned a static IP? also why should the 0 have been a 2?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"How do you know if you have assigned a static IP?"

I don't know what the interface on your printer looks like, but generally the "non-static" is indicated by 'dynamic' or 'Dhcp' or 'obtain IP auto' or 'let the router assign.' Static is indicated by 'use this address' followed by a specific IP address and a network Mask.

If you login to your router and look at its DHCP CLIENT LIST you will find devices (e.g., your computer) with a dynamic IP but will not see devices with a static IP address.

"also why should the 0 have been a 2?"

Because, from your ipconfig, "Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1"

Says that the router's LAN address is 192.168.2.1 and that the valid addresses on the subnet are 192.168.2.x, 0<x<255. Your computer and printer are both connected to LAN ports on the router, hence each needs to have one of these IP addresses.


----------

